# Bunnies at the Topsfield Fair



## m.e. (Oct 7, 2007)

I *love* the fair. Not for the rides...(yikes!)

[align=center]






[/align][align=left]But for the bunnies! :biggrin2:

 [/align][align=center]




 [/align]
 [align=center]




 [/align]
 [align=center]




 [/align]

Seriously, how adorable is the hairdo on this lil' Lionhead? :hearts:
 
[align=center]




 [/align]
[align=center]




 [/align]
[align=center]




 [/align]
And then there were baaaaabiiiieeeees (where is our *melts into an ooey gooey puddle of mush* smilie? )

[align=center]




 [/align]
[align=center]




 [/align]
This Mini Rex buck was so very friendly :hyper:

[align=center]




 [/align]
And I think this one was more than a little stuffed :eats:

[align=center]




 [/align]
[align=center]




 [/align]
[align=center]:bunnyheart 
 [/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww!!! Oh man, wish I could've seen those sweeties!! 

Thanks for sharing those pics!!

:inlove:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!

The lionhead reminds me of the long haired guinea pigs!

What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## m.e. (Oct 7, 2007)

Canon Powershot A520  I would really love a Nikon DSLR, but the Powershot is the best lil' point-n-shoot I've ever used.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

You take that great of photos with apoint and shoot? Wow. That's great! And the pictures of your new pets blog site are great too!

Those rabbits are so cute, I want them all!


----------

